# Genetic testing



## willoglen (Aug 4, 2013)

Just got the results of the DNA test on my puppy and thought that I would share. For reference, Luther's sire is a sable longcoat and his dam is bicolor.

Luther's color: ata/EmEm/kyky/DD/BB

Description:

A Locus (Agouti) ata 
CHROMOSOME 24 
Determines whether hair pigment is produced in a banded red and black pattern or solid black. Fawn or sable (ay) is dominant to wolf sable (aw) which is dominant to black-and-tan (at), which is in turn dominant to recessive black (a). 

E Locus (Mask/Grizzle/Red) EmEm 
CHROMOSOME 5 
Controls the characteristic melanistic mask seen in the German Shepherd and Pug as well as the grizzled "widow's peak" of the Afghan and Borzoi. Melanistic mask (Em) is dominant to grizzle (Eg) which is dominant to black (E) and red (e). Dogs that are EE or Ee are able to produce normal black pigment, but its distribution will be dependent on the genotypes at the K and A Loci. Dogs that are ee will be a shade of red or cream regardless of their genotype at K and A. The shade of red, which can range from a deep copper like the Irish Setter to the near-white of some Golden Retrievers, is dependent on other genetic factors including the Intensity (I) Locus, which has yet to be genetically mapped. 

K Locus (Dominant Black) kyky 
CHROMOSOME 16 
Causes a dominant black coat. Dogs with a dominant KB allele have black coats regardless of their genotype at the A locus; the coat color of dogs homozygous for the recessive ky allele are controlled by A locus. Alleles: KB > ky 

D Locus (Dilute) DD 
CHROMOSOME 25 
Lightens a black coat to blue and a red coat to buff. A dilute phenotype requires two copies of the recessive d allele. 

B Locus (Brown/Chocolate/Liver) BB 
CHROMOSOME 11 
Lightens a black coat to brown, chocolate or liver. The brown phenotype requires two copies of the recessive b allele. Red or cream dogs that carry two b alleles remain red or cream but have brown noses and footpads.

Full results here: https://embarkvet.com/dog/lotharvomwilloglen


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

So in English, he’s a bi color :rofl:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

That's cool. I just sent away Shelby's DNA to Embark. I posted pics, when she was a puppy. Everyone thought she was PB. She is 3 now and she isn't PB. lol! I have a few ideas, but am rather stumped. It will be interesting to see what the test says.

When I get the results, Fodder can explain them to me. lol!


----------



## willoglen (Aug 4, 2013)

I had the testing done because I'm a nerd and I LOVE genetics. I also wanted to know if there was anything in his DNA that could predict future health issues. I had profiles done on all my horses, too, including my gelding....

at-a/Em-Em/ky-ky/D-D/B-B

In a nutshell, Luther is a heterozygous bicolor (meaning that he carries ONE gene for the trait) (at) who carries the recessive black (a). He is homozygous (meaning that BOTH genes for the trait are the same) for the masking gene (Em) and does not have the dominant black gene (he is kyky). All the resources that I have found indicate that dominant black doesn't exist in GSDs. He doesn't carry the recessive dilution gene (he is DD) nor the recessive brown gene (he is BB).

If you check out the full report, he is clear of all known, testable genetic conditions except for DM. He is not "affected: by DM, but he does carry the gene.

Bottom line, if he were bred, he could potentially produce solid black puppies. The genetic distinction between black and tan saddle pattern and black and tan bicolor has not yet been determined. At this point, there is no distinct "as" gene for saddle/blanket back pattern vs "at" for bicolor. Saddle and blanket backs will also be "at' with the current testing. If such a test is developed, I'm sure that I will be ordering it, too! (I'm still waiting on the test to distinguish between bay and brown Quarter Horses -- I have 1 of each -- 1 is AAEE and the other is AaEE. "A" indicates bay or brown and "a" indicates the recessive black gene.)

Of greatest concern is the fact that he is a DM carrier. While this should NOT affect him since it is a recessive, he could produce affected puppies if bred to another carrier.

These are all moot points since my days as a dog breeder are over. I have absolutely no interest in (or energy to) produce a litter of puppies. I am relieved to know that he is not at risk for any known hereditary condition that can be detected in DNA.

I shared the results because I thought others on this forum might be curious about the test, and because I believe in transparency. DM carrier status should be viewed as a factor when breeding, but it is not necessarily an exclusion IF the dog excels in other qualifications. Besides which, I have not and will not disclose my dogs breeding. His breeder is not on this forum. When I WAS a dog breeder, I publicized all the health testing that I did on my dogs. I am now researching the links to other GSDs that are available for viewing. Like I said, I am a nerd....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I find it very interesting that he has a dominant black gene. A friend has a black that is dominant, producing a litter with black puppies without the mother having a black gene.

I would love to know the history on when the dominant black popped up in our breed that is historically black recessive


----------



## willoglen (Aug 4, 2013)

Luther does NOT have the dominant black gene. He is ky-ky. Dominant black would be KB.

I would love to know the pedigree of the dominant black, only because I'm a nerd.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My bad. I misread the paragraph. 

The pedigree is not mine to give.


----------

